# j channel



## vk288 (May 6, 2008)

Hello, our windows have wood trim but do not appear to have j-channel. The house is 7 yrs old and some of the trim is already getting "soggy" "spongy" (terminology). Installing j channel is a big, expensive job. Is there any other way or any new products that would help? Is the j channel absolutely necesary? Thanks for any info.


----------



## WindowGeek (Apr 28, 2008)

vk288,
I would recommend that you gently peel back a few of the trim boards and see what the contractor did.

I'm assuming that the paint on boards is good, and that you have vinyl or a similar siding. If so, usually the installer would use J channel to trim out the siding where it meets the window, or the brickmould (trim boards). The channel helps to drain water away from the window. If the Channel isn't present and you do have vinyl it is not a terribly complex install as long as you're careful peeling back the vinyl.

If your trim boards are soggy, no J channel could be the culprit, but you could have a deeper problem. Some windows come with the J channel actually fabricated to it. I have seen instances where some contractors have used the J channel present on the window itself, and then try to put trim boards over the siding, not such a good idea in my opinion.

If you need more help and you can explain the wall covering in more detail I might be able to help.

Jinx


----------



## vk288 (May 6, 2008)

Hi I post previously re: j channel problem (lack of it) around our front windows. Taking off the siding, adding j channel, replacing siding and trim is a big, tedious job. Plus we have wide wooden side trim on both sides of house we might as well replace. Does anyone know the cost to put new vinyl siding on say just the front of the house? Or any other suggestions are appreciated. should we use a siding person or a general contractor?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Use a vinyl siding contractor. They will have the proper equipment, and be skilled to do the job quickly. There normally is a general figure of about $50.00 +/- to wrap the window in aluminum. It will be more for your job, since more is involved. i.e. - rotted wood, removing siding and providing/installing the J-channel, etc...

Good Luck.


----------



## vk288 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. One question, my husband is thinking $10,000 or so, it is a 2 story house w/9 windows and the front door. Is he over or under estimating? Is it cheaper to just reside the front with maybe something similar or contrasting?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

What is the front of the house sided with now? What is that budget of $10K for? New Windows? Repairs? Siding materials? Height of house, etc...?

Your best bet is to start looking for reputable contractors in your area, and get accurate local quotes on the work.

Guessing on the costs or asking for pricing over the internet, is no way to get a real world sense of what the work on your own home will actually be.
80% of the time, home owners have no idea what repairs or improvements will cost on their home. 50% of that time, they are way off on their assumptions of cost. 
For one thing, construction materials are going to take some large jumps in price increases starting in June and monthly, there after....


----------

